# Driver side coolant connector gasket hacks?



## wndrllama103 (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm missing the gasket that goes with the main coolant pipe on the driverside. The only way to get the gasket from Audi is to buy the (I'm guessing) $200 pipe assembly.

Part number PA6.6 GF30

It looks like this:











I'm guessing I could find an o-ring or something that would fit it.

Any ideas?


----------

